# Newbie Question... Does This Look Right?



## alleydude (Feb 1, 2010)

I am reloading 9mm with Hornaday 124gr. Hollow Point. The powder I am using is Accurate No.7, and it calls for 6.9gr of powder for 1000fps. What I have pictured is my 6.9 gr in the casing, and to me it looks overfull, like I would be compressing the powder if I seated the bullet.

I checked and rechecked my weight, zeroed the scale, etc. Everything seems right, it just looks too full.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

alleydude said:


> I am reloading 9mm with Hornaday 124gr. Hollow Point. The powder I am using is Accurate No.7, and it calls for 6.9gr of powder for 1000fps. What I have pictured is my 6.9 gr in the casing, and to me it looks overfull, like I would be compressing the powder if I seated the bullet.
> 
> I checked and rechecked my weight, zeroed the scale, etc. Everything seems right, it just looks too full.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


 I wont say that load is the CORRECT load..??...but YES...some loadings of certain powders do get compressed.


----------



## alleydude (Feb 1, 2010)

That's all I needed to hear. Thank you!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Accurate #5 would probably be a better selection unless you have a long barrel 9MM.

If you are unable to press the bullet to specified COAL with relatively light pressure something is wrong. I will be surprised if you can.


----------



## alleydude (Feb 1, 2010)

It is pretty tight. Though I am using a higher grain bullet than I have with factory loads (124gr vs. 115gr) it seems as though there is a LOT more kick to these bullets. I have never shot factory 124 gr before so I have nothing to compare them to.

Is there a significant recoil difference between 115gr and 124 gr?


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

You MAY just want to change powders altogether..??

125 grain FMC or JHP
Bullseye 4.2 gr. 1,155 FPS
Unique 6.0 gr. 1,150
Universal 4.9 gr. 1,118
Clays 3.7 gr. 1,056
HP38 4.8 gr. 1,088
No. 2 4.1 gr. 1,057
No. 5 6.4 gr. 1,200
231 4.1 gr. 1,095
WSL 4.1 gr. 1,025
WSF 5.3 gr. 1,115
VV 3N37 6.3 gr. 1,165


----------



## alleydude (Feb 1, 2010)

I am using Dardas Cast Bullets, 124gr lead round nose. I am new to reloading, and only have two powders right now: No. 7 and 2400. I reload 9mm and .357, and am trying to make my powders do as much double duty as possible, which is why I picked up the No.7 in the first place, I have recipes for both 9mm and .357. Now I am questioning the 9mm use for this powder as it just seems like it's over packing the case.

I will soon be loading 45ACP, so if I get another powder I will want it to do as much double duty as possible. It looks like No.5 might be the way to go...?


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

*Compressed Loads*

There is not anything really wrong with a compressed load as long as you ensure that the bullet doesn't get pushed out of the case over time. Measure a few sample cartridges over time to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

alleydude said:


> It is pretty tight. Though I am using a higher grain bullet than I have with factory loads (124gr vs. 115gr) it seems as though there is a LOT more kick to these bullets. I have never shot factory 124 gr before so I have nothing to compare them to.
> 
> Is there a significant recoil difference between 115gr and 124 gr?


???? Something dont sound right?? Accurates own data says the STARTING load should be 7.4gr for 1,030 velocity and the MAX load to be 8.2 for 1170 velocity with a 124 lead RN slug..??


----------



## alleydude (Feb 1, 2010)

Sully2 said:


> ???? Something dont sound right?? Accurates own data says the STARTING load should be 7.4gr for 1,030 velocity and the MAX load to be 8.2 for 1170 velocity with a 124 lead RN slug..??


I am going by Hornaday's Handbook that says 6.2gr for 900fps up to 7.9gr for 1150fps. This for their discontinued #100058 LRN bullet which I am basing my load on. I was using a middle of the road load.

Am I messing up?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Looking at the Accurate charts which indicates you should be able to get 8.2 grains OF #7 in the 9MM case plus a bullet I believe your scale is in error. If your photo shows 6.9 grains 8.2 would overflow the case.

One other possibility is you are loading 9x18 cartridges.

#7 is slow enough that you probably have not hurt anything if you are.

What brand/model gun and is it 9MM Luger or something else?

Is your powder from a new container that you opened the first time or did someone give it to you?


----------

